# Kyoczek's Fracino PID!



## kyoczek (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey!

Finally got some spare time to finish my little Fracino setup. Bought marked as "refurbished" on Nisbets clearance for bargain price. However machine came with laser cut film on panels with only one scrach on the front(i guess thats reasoning price discount). Had spare PID for gaggia from MrShades so tried to refit into this Fracino and great success! Steam is controlled by internal pressure switch so no need to install another relay on alarm







Also dropped brew pressure to ~9bar and replaced steam tip to 1 hole only(boiler was still strugling on standard 2 hole)

As the result I've got little solid built machine for few hundred pounds!


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Nice! I wondered where that one went...I was tempted to give them a low offer since it was there for so long, and it sounds like you beat me to it!

Love the mod!


----------

